# Can GPU instability cause BSOD?



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 5, 2019)

Hey... ehm.. I was playing Metro Exodus and all of a sudden I get a BSOD but the error code I can't remember as i hit reset too quickly .. I think it was Kernel Security something or other. My CPU is at stock but I am running 3200 Mhz Ram... GPU was overclocked too. Just a question, could my GPU crashing cause a BSOD? I have ran AIDA64 Memory test, Prime95 large FFTs and memtest64 for a while this evening and no errors. Also my PC has been crunching 100% load all day with no problems. I did want to reduce my Ram speed to 2933 (as that is what 2700X is officially rated for) but, surely if RAM was unstable it would crash in those tests, right?

I am really anxious now. I don't want to play it again in case it crashes but I really wanna play it. If that makes sense. Oh well I will drop my GPU to 100% stock, the OC was maybe 10% anyway. And as I said in that other thread about whether GPU oc makes a difference, it really doesn't so I might aswell run everything at stock except RAM.

Btw this is the report from BlueScreenView



Spoiler



==================================================
Dump File         : 030519-7765-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 05/03/2019 21:30:54
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000139
Parameter 1       : 00000000`0000001d
Parameter 2       : ffffcc83`b1092350
Parameter 3       : ffffcc83`b10922a8
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : 
Caused By Address : 
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : 
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\030519-7765-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 16
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 17763
Dump File Size    : 668,868
Dump File Time    : 05/03/2019 21:31:53
==================================================
==================================================
Filename          : Unknown_Module_0000001a`0041c006
Address In Stack  : 
From Address      : 0000001a`0041c006
To Address        : 0000001a`0084000c
Size              : 0x00424006
Time Stamp        : 0x00000000
Time String       : 
Product Name      : 
File Description  : 
File Version      : 
Company           : 
Full Path         : 
==================================================



OR should I drop my ram to 2933 to be sure? :S

Thanks...


----------



## Kursah (Mar 5, 2019)

Yes a GPU crashing can cause its driver to stop reporting to Windows which can cause a hardfault and a BSOD. 

Looking at the MS article for 0X139 BSOD's: https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/wi...bug-check-0x139-kernel-security-check-failure

Driver issues can cause a bug check reported here. RAM is a touchy topic on Ryzen as well. I'd run the GPU at stock clocks, use something to test it, I prefer OCCT but also use something like Uniengine Valley (iirc). If still BSOD-ing check the RAM settings.

What did you use to test the stability of your GPU while overclocking? Have you tested it since you started having BSOD's? If not, start there.

Wasn't there news about Metro Exodus causing BSOD's or crashes recently too? I'm at work, but I'll check later when I get off.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 5, 2019)

GPU overclock would be the first thought that springs to mind, though that said normally you will encounter a driver reset or coloured screen where you have to manually restart, what did you have it overclocked too? first off lose the OC and then play and see if you still get the BSOD, that goes for CPU, GPU, RAM


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 5, 2019)

Honestly I only checked stability when playing Warframe with uncapped FPS lol.

It was running 1400/8000. But the part number on the cram says it's rated for 8000. But I'm just going to run at stock I think. I'm super worried it might crash again. 

Maybe it is exodus being weird. :s I'm going to bed now so I'm leaving my pc on overnight crunching. Maybe I test again tomorrow. Thanks guys


----------

